# Knolly Chilcotin - Aufbauthread



## Sasse82 (15. August 2014)

Auf Wunsch starte ich hier einen Thread zu meinem Aufbau eines Knolly Chilcotin.
Der Rahmen und Komponenten sind bestellt und werden vermutlich bis Ende nächster Woche alle da sein.
Mit dem Zusammenbau werde ich aber noch bis Anfang September warten müssen, da erst dann ein Freund aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt, mit dem ich zusammen den Rahmen mit Lackschutz folieren möchte.

Hier schon einmal meine Zusammenstellung:

Rahmen: Chilcotin "day glo green" in L
Dämpfer: CC DB Air CS
Steuersatz: Acros
Gabel: RS Pike RCT3
Schaltgruppe: Shimano XT 2x10 (außer Kette -> SLX)
Bremsen: Shimano Zee (203/180)
Laufräder: Hope Hoops Pro Evo 2 mit ZTR Flow EX
Reifen: Hans Dampf Snakeskin Trailstar/Pacestar Kombi
Vorbau: Renthal Duo 50mm
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780
Sattel: Dirty Native One
Sattelstütze: Sixpack Leader (vorerst, bis ich Teleskopstütze finde)
Sattelklemme: Syntace Superlock 2
Pedale: Time ATAC DH4

Laut theoretischer Berechnung komme ich so auf ein Gewicht von 13,8 kg mit Pedalen, das fände ich i.O., ich bin gespannt wie viel es dann tatsächlich wird.


----------



## jumibrei (20. August 2014)

Liest sich schon mal gut. Da bin ich echt gespannt was Du berichtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (22. August 2014)

@Sasse82 
..sind schon auf's Bildmaterial gespannt!


----------



## bonzoo (22. August 2014)

Welche Teile möchtest du denn abkleben? Evtl. tut es auch ein RockGuard?

http://www.rockguardz.com/knolly/chilcotin.html


----------



## Sasse82 (22. August 2014)

Diese Stelle ist natürlich auch mit dabei.
Allerdings möchte ich auch noch mehr schützen, wie z.B. die Bereiche, die mit Dreck von den Reifen, Schweiß, Dreck der Handschuhe beim Tragen, etc..  in Kontakt kommen. Daher bleibt mir nichts anderes als Folieren übrig.


----------



## Sasse82 (4. September 2014)

Und es geht endlich los! 





Schritt 1: Hinterbau zerlegen und Lackschutzfolie aufbringen


----------



## Stefan H (4. September 2014)

Sieht doch schonmal Sensationell aus ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (4. September 2014)

Nice ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Sasse82 (6. September 2014)

Über 6 Stunden Arbeit und schmerzende Finger, doch jetzt ist die Lackschutzfolie an Ober-, Unterrohr, Sitzroht, Sitz-, und Kettenstrebe endlich dran!
Danke @simdiem für die große Hilfe!


----------



## Stefan H (6. September 2014)

Puh..das hast Du Dir aber Mühe gegeben!


----------



## Sasse82 (6. September 2014)

Man baut sich schließlich nicht jedes Jahr ein Bike mit so einem Premium Rahmen auf, der soll auch noch eine Weile gut aussehen. ;-)

Weiter geht es mit kleinem Gabelservice und Montage von Gabel + Vorbau/Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2014)

Ich seh' schon...wird der totale Sparaufbau !


----------



## Wayne_ (6. September 2014)

ui, die pumpe hab ich auch...der rest wär mir aber irgendwie lieber. 
schicke bilder, schicke parts


----------



## Sasse82 (6. September 2014)

"Sparaufbau"? Meinst du jetzt Gewicht oder Geld? 

Laufradvorbereitung mit Bremsscheiben, Kassette und hochwertigem Felgenbad (Panzertape ).


----------



## Sasse82 (6. September 2014)

Kurbel, Umwerfer und Kefü sind dran.
Das war allerdings recht fummelig. Die Kefü musste ich dreimal wieder ab machen bis ich sie richtig ausgerichtet hatte.
Entweder waren Kettenblätter und Rolle nicht in einer Linie, oder die Schraubnieten der Kettenblätter haben an den Befestigungsschrauben der Kefü gerieben.
Jetzt habe ich einen Kompromiss gefunden, der hoffentlich auch noch passt wenn Schaltwerk und Kette dran sind.

Für alle, die die gleiche Kombination einbauen sollten, folgende Unterlegscheiben-Kombination passt bei mir:
schwarz + gold dick + gold dünn


----------



## AM_Heizer (6. September 2014)

Das wird richtig gut


----------



## Sasse82 (8. September 2014)

Zur Zeit geht es etwas schleppend voran, da ich andere Dinge zu erledigen habe und nur nebenbei immer mal wieder weiter bastle.
Aber hier mal ein Update:
Bremsen und Schaltgruppe komplett montiert und grob eingestellt.
Als nächstes müssen noch die Bremsleitungen gekürzt und die Zugverlegung hübsch gemacht werden.
Und dann nähere ich mich auch glaube ich so langsam dem Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (9. September 2014)

Hi Sasse82, was ist den das für Lackschutzfolie und wo hast Du die denn her?
Überlege mir gerade das gleiche zu machen...


----------



## Sasse82 (9. September 2014)

Das ist die 3M PU 8591e gibt es zB. hier, auch in anderen Zuschnitten:

http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-lackschutz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-20cm-x-160cm.html#


----------



## jumibrei (9. September 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Das ist die 3M PU 8591e gibt es zB. hier, auch in anderen Zuschnitten:
> 
> http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-lackschutz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-20cm-x-160cm.html#


Danke für den Tipp! Wieviel von den Folien hast Du denn gebraucht? 20x160cm hört sich nicht so viel an.


----------



## Sasse82 (9. September 2014)

Ich glaube ich habe 2 x die 30 cm x 122 cm bestellt. Ausgekommen bin ich bisher allerdings mit einer Folie davon, wenn auch es knapp war.
Ein paar Stellen muss ich jetzt noch mit kleineren Stücken folieren, sobald ich genau weiß wo die Züge verlaufen und scheuern könnten. Erst dann kann ich genau sagen ob eine Folie ausreicht oder nicht. Die 20 cm Breite stufe ich aber als zu schmal ein für das Unter/Oberrohr, ich würde schon auf die 30 cm Variante gehen.


----------



## Sasse82 (10. September 2014)

So, das Bike ist nun quasi fertig. Es fehlt nur noch die Einstellung von Bremsen, Schaltung und Fahrwerk.
Heute Abend mach ich noch die letzten Detail-Fotos und anschließend dann das "richtige" Shooting des Komplettbikes.
Und morgen geht es dann endlich das erste Mal auf den Trail. 

Ich habe mich heute der Interesse halber auch mal mit dem gesamten Bike auf die Waage gestellt, das Ergebnis sind 14,9 kg. Nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und ein gutes Stück mehr als ich erwartet hätte, aber dafür fühlt es sich auch echt robust an. Der Rahmen war irgendwie deutlich schwerer als von mir vorab angenommen.
Die genaue Übersicht der Gewichte folgt dann auch noch heute Abend.


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. September 2014)

Hat schon was die Bude ... und du darfst das Teil im Wohnzimmer aufbauen oder bist du Single? Schon geil. ;-) Aber nicht vergessen, die Reifen drauf zu machen, gelle? ;-)


----------



## Sasse82 (10. September 2014)

Die Reifen sind schon drauf. 

Single bin ich nicht, aber es ist mein eigenes Wohnzimmer, da darf ich machen was ich will. 
Dort lässt es sich einfach angenehmer arbeiten als im dunklen und engen Kellerverlies.


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. September 2014)

Das stimmt.

Und für gewöhnlich ist es auch wärmer. ;-) Ja, im eigenen Wohnzimmer damals als Student ... da ging das noch.  ^^


----------



## Sasse82 (10. September 2014)

Und hier die letzten Detail-Fotos.


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2014)

Schön, aber der Schlauch mit den Kabelbindern ist nicht dein Ernst an dem geilen Bike ?!

Nimm' doch schwarzes Kunststofflenkerband, gibts bei Rose für 4 Euro, habe ich am Enduro und DH Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (10. September 2014)

Mich stört das echt überhaupt nicht.
Für mich ist das immer noch ein Bike fürs Grobe und kein Designerstück. Und da passt, finde ich, auch so ein Schlauch als Kettenstrebenschutz dazu.


----------



## Sasse82 (10. September 2014)

Und hier ist das erste Bild vom Gesamtwerk. Könnte fast ein "Ghost" sein.


----------



## Wayne_ (10. September 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Mich stört das echt überhaupt nicht.
> Für mich ist das immer noch ein Bike fürs Grobe und kein Designerstück. Und da passt, finde ich, auch so ein Schlauch als Kettenstrebenschutz dazu.



find ich auch. ich nehm auch immer nen alten schlauch als strebenschutz und mir gefällt die optik sogar.
so viele kabelbinder mach ich da aber nicht dran. ich schneide den schlauch immer der länge nach auf, wasch das talkum ab und schneide ihn dann nochmal in 3cm breite streifen. so einen streifen wickel ich dann um die strebe und fixiere ihn nur an den enden mit jeweils einem kabelbinder. hat sich noch nie gelöst, man muss halt stramm wickeln.


----------



## Sasse82 (10. September 2014)

Und hier kommt der Rest.


----------



## Sasse82 (11. September 2014)

Die Übersicht der Teile und Gewichte:





Das Delta zum theoretischen Gesamtgewicht setzt sich aus den teilweise ungenauen Angaben in der Part-Liste und den zusätzlichen nicht gewogenen Kleinteilen wie z.b. Lackschutzfolie, Kabelbinder, Kettenstrebenschutz zusammen. Darüber habe ich das Gesamtgewicht mit einer Personenwaage gewogen, die nur in 100g Schritten anzeigen kann.


----------



## blindmankills (12. September 2014)

Das Rahmengewicht weicht dann doch ein wenig von der Webseite ab (3401g(w/CCDB-Air CS))
Gut, mit Sichterheit das Gewicht eines "S"-Rahmens und ohne Steuersatz.
Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?


----------



## Sasse82 (12. September 2014)

S-Rahmen, ohne Steuersatz und vermutlich auch die "RAW"-Variante ohne Lack. ;-)
Darüber hinaus finde ich verwunderlich, dass auf der Seite des deutschen Vertriebs steht _"CA. 3400 GR // RAHMENGEWICHT MIT FOX CTD*"*, _der CCDB Air CS aber ca. 200-250g mehr wiegt als der FOX CTD... irgend eine der beiden Angaben muss also falsch sein.

Ich bin 182 groß und fahre den Rahmen in L.

Wenn ich nun knapp 100g für den Steuersatz, ca. 100g Lack, 250 g Dämpfer-Mehrgewicht berücksichtige näheren wir uns schon langsam der Herstellerangabe.


----------



## Sasse82 (12. September 2014)

Und wenn ich das jetzt mal mit den Daten aus der Gewichtsdatenbank hier vergleiche komme ich in etwa auf das gleiche Gewicht wie ein Canyon FRX (200 mm DH Rahmen). 
Leichtbau ist sicherlich was anderes, aber immerhin kann ich mir relativ sicher sein, dass das Teil was wegstecken wird.


----------



## jumibrei (12. September 2014)

Und außerdem ist das Knolly 10.000 mal geiler als ein Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (12. September 2014)

jumibrei schrieb:


> Und außerdem ist das Knolly 10.000 mal geiler als ein Canyon



Auf jeden Fall! Es leuchtet sogar im Dunkeln!


----------



## jumibrei (12. September 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Es leuchtet sogar im Dunkeln!


Habe mir den Warden Rahmen bestellt. OK, Asche auf mein Haupt ist halt 650B... Aber ist auch in dem grün und ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind. Leider bin ich nicht so begabt wie Du und kann das Rad nicht alleine aufbauen, ich will aber zum freundlichen Fahrradhändler um die Ecke und mit dem das gemeinsam machen. Dafür kaufe ich die Parts bei ihm. Abgesprochen ist das schon. Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich auch einen Thread dazu.


----------



## Sasse82 (12. September 2014)

Ach, so schwierig ist es eigentlich gar nicht.
Du musst dir nur Zeit lassen, nichts überstürzen und in Ruhe überlegen was wie in welcher Reihenfolge drangebaut wird.
nur Steuersatz habe ich einpressen lassen. hier fehlt mir Werkzeug und Erfahrung.


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2014)

Canyon-Vergleiche...

Knolly ist feine Qualität und hält auch an der North Shore dauerhaft.


----------



## Sasse82 (14. September 2014)

Erster höchst unprofessioneller und subjektiver Fahrbericht von hiesigen nicht all zu anspruchsvollen Trails 

Hoch:   --> ich muss mehr trainieren
Runter:


----------



## WiKiFRee (21. September 2014)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. September 2014)




----------



## Sasse82 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hier ein kleiner Tipp an alle, die sich auch ein Chili (oder Warden, Endo) aufbauen:

Ich habe nach ein paar Ausfahrten ein Knacken am Hinterbau festgestellt. Es war immer beim Treten zu hören und besonders dann stark, wenn man sich im Wiegetritt fortbewegte, also bei höheren Querbelastungen. Nach kurzer Analyse konnte ich dann eines oder beide der oberen Gleitlager-Verbindungen des Hinterbaus ausmachen.





Lagerung "B" konnte man zusätzlich auch nur relativ schwer mit Handkraft drehen.

Ich habe dann beide Lagerungen zerlegt, gereinigt und die Gleitbuchsen (auch seitlich) mit ein wenig Gleitlagerfett eingeschmiert. Beim Ausbau erschienen sie mir doch recht trocken. Beim Einbau habe ich zusätzlich darauf geachtet, dass ich das Drehmoment nicht zu hoch wähle -> kein Spiel aber doch noch relativ leichtgängig (bei B kaum möglich). Ich bin knapp unter den Vorgaben von Knolly geblieben, habe dafür aber zusätzlich Schraubensicherung aufgebracht.

Nun fahre ich schon seit ca. 6-8 Stunden knackfrei und wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche ist der Hinterbau nun auch etwas leichtgängiger.


----------



## jumibrei (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass der Rahmen neu ist. Dann finde ich es sehr bedenklich, dass das bei einem Premiumrahmen passiert.
Wo Knolly doch so stolz ist auf genau den Hinterbau...
Ich hoffe ich kann bald mit meinem Aufbau beginnen und dann berichte ich auch.


----------



## Sasse82 (5. Oktober 2014)

Einerseits sehe ich das genau so wie du, andererseits habe ich ja den Hinterbau selbst direkt mal zerlegt bevor ich nur einen Meter gefahren oder das Bike überhaupt zusammen gebaut habe. ;-) Für das Anbringen der Lackschutzfolie war das leider notwendig.
Von dem her kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass ich beim allerersten wieder zusammenbauen selbst nicht optimal gearbeitet habe.
Dennoch, relativ trocken waren die Gleitlager auch beim ersten demontieren und in einem englisch sprachigen Forum habe ich diesbezüglich (Knacken und schwergängige Lager) auch die eine oder andere Wortmeldung gelesen.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie es bei dir ist.


----------



## jumibrei (5. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, jetzt wo Du's erwähnst erinnere ich mich, dass Du mal den Hinterbau auseinander genommen hast. Habe am Donnerstag auch die Lackschutzfolie bekommen. Diese Woche möchte ich damit anfangen. Bin mal gespannt ob ich das hin kriege ohne mir die Finger zu brechen


----------



## jumibrei (11. Oktober 2014)

Habe heute angefangen die Lackschutzfolie anzubringen. Was für eine Schei..arbeit! Ich hoffe der Aufwand lohnt sich...

Ach und heute Morgen war ich beim freundlichen Fahrradhändler und wir haben nochmals die Teile besprochen. Jetzt geht's in die Bestellung. Er meinte nur das kann teilweise ein paar Wochen dauern. Grmpmh!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Hammergeiles Teil!!! 

Die Luft in den Reifen wird übrigens das größte Stück vom Delta haben


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Oktober 2014)

jumibrei schrieb:


> Habe heute angefangen die Lackschutzfolie anzubringen. Was für eine Schei..arbeit! Ich hoffe der Aufwand lohnt sich...
> 
> Ach und heute Morgen war ich beim freundlichen Fahrradhändler und wir haben nochmals die Teile besprochen. Jetzt geht's in die Bestellung. Er meinte nur das kann teilweise ein paar Wochen dauern. Grmpmh!



Ja, die Arbeit ist echt nicht ohne, bin froh, dass ich den größten Teil zusammen mit einem Kumpel gemacht habe, der davon Ahnung hat. 
Welche Parts kommen bei dir dran?



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hammergeiles Teil!!!
> Die Luft in den Reifen wird übrigens das größte Stück vom Delta haben



Shit, da muss ich mich wohl mal nach Luft aus Carbon umschauen. 


PS: Nach einigen weiteren Touren bin ich immer mehr begeistert von dem Bike. Uphill habe ich mich inzwischen vollkommen daran gewöhnt, habe auch schon eine Tour mit 1000 HM absolviert. Mir gefällt auch das gute "Antrittverhalten" bei offener Dämpfung im Wiegetritt. Natürlich wippt der Hinterbau etwas, aber man kommt trotzdem noch sehr gut vorwärts was auf manchen Trailpassagen und Gegenanstiegen sehr nützlich ist. Bergab ist es Spaß pur. Es ist einfach ein geiles Gefühl wenn man merkt, dass das Fahrwerk genau das tut was es soll. Sicherlich nicht so komfortabel wie ein Downhiller und bei größeren Schlägen und Drops/Sprüngen ist es natürlich recht "hart", aber auf allen normalen "Wald und Wiesentrails" vermittelt das Fahrwerk ein sehr gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Shit, da muss ich mich wohl mal nach Luft aus Carbon umschauen.


Als Alternative, das 'edelste' aller Edelgase: Radon *duckundrenn*


----------



## jumibrei (14. Oktober 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ja, die Arbeit ist echt nicht ohne, bin froh, dass ich den größten Teil zusammen mit einem Kumpel gemacht habe, der davon Ahnung hat.
> Welche Parts kommen bei dir dran?



Ich hoffe ich bekomme das jetzt aus dem Kopf heraus zusammen:
Gabel: RS Pike RCT 3 150mm
Laufräder: DT Swiss E1700 Spline Two
Antrieb komplett: SRAM X1
Bremsen: XT
Reifen: Hätte ich gerne mal ausprobiert: Vorne Hutchinson Squale und Hinten Hutchinson Taipan
Vorbau/Lenker: Race Face Turbine
Griffe: Race Face Strafe Lock On (grün!!!)
Pedale: Race Face Atlas (grün!!!)
Sitz: Ergon SME3
Sattelstütze und Klemme: Vecnum Movelock

Ne detaillierte Liste mache ich noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (14. Oktober 2014)

Nicht übel. 
Woher bekommst du die Vecnum Movelock? Die möchte ich auch haben, aber seit über einem Monat gibt es auf der Homepage keine Updates bzgl. Lieferbarkeit...


----------



## jumibrei (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Movelock habe ich bereits seit der ersten Charge. Ich hatte sie bisher in meinem Rocky und musste jetzt nur noch eine Reduzierhülse und eine neue Tooloc  nachbestellen. Ich hoffe mit dem Verstellbereich von 140mm passt das noch. Bei der Tooloc musst Du echt aufpassen. Die kleinste passt auf keinen Fall auf den (auf meinen) Knolly Rahmen. Das habe ich bereits ausprobiert. Ich glaube der Lack ist so dick, dass das Rohr einen größeren Umfang hat als normal. Ich musst deshalb eine Nummer größer bestellen: 36,4mm Mit der Lackschutzfolie könnte s dann genau hinhauen. Ich berichte dann gleich wenn ich's habe.
Ansonsten ruf doch einfach mal bei Vecnum an. Ich habe letzte Woche 2x mit denen telefoniert.


----------



## Griggs (19. Oktober 2014)

@Sasse82 Sehr schönes Bike!

Ich bin auch gerade mit dem Abkleben beschäftigt und frage mich, wie du die Kanten so sauber hinbekommen hast.
Hast du die Folie am Rahmen mit nem Skalpell abgeschnitten?


----------



## Sasse82 (19. Oktober 2014)

Griggs schrieb:


> @Sasse82 Sehr schönes Bike!
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade mit dem Abkleben beschäftigt und frage mich, wie du die Kanten so sauber hinbekommen hast.
> Hast du die Folie am Rahmen mit nem Skalpell abgeschnitten?



Genau so habe ich das gemacht. Ist zwar echt ne heikle Arbeit und ein paar wenige leichte Schnitte im Lack wirst du nicht vermeiden können, aber da die dann mit den Kanten der Folie zusammen fallen siehst du die später überhaupt nicht.


----------



## jumibrei (19. Oktober 2014)

Bin seit vorgestern mit dem abkleben fertig. War eine wahnsinnige Arbeit. Das schneiden am Besten mit einem Skalpel bzw. ein spitzes Messer aus dem Künsterbedarf, was auch sehr schlank ist, damit Du in die hintersten Ecken kommst. Mit nem normalen Teppichmesser klappt das nicht.


----------



## Griggs (20. Oktober 2014)

Hey Jungs!

Alles klar, danke euch. Dann werd ich es mal mit nem Skalpel versuchen.
Hab erst ne Schere genommen, dass war aber zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## jumibrei (24. Oktober 2014)

Gestern mit dem Händler telefoniert. Es fehlen nur noch die Laufräder und die Pedale. Die sollten spätestens am Montag kommen. Nur leider scheint es mit den Hutchinson Reifen nichts zu werden. Ich versuche es dann mal mit Contis Trail King.
Auch die weiteren Teile für die Moveloc sind angekommen. Also größere Tooloc und Reduzierhülse.
Vielleicht kann ich dann nächste Woche mit dem Aufbau beginnen. Werde natürlich alles dokumentieren und hier posten...


----------



## Symion (5. November 2014)

Habe nun auch eins (gebraucht). Allerdings noch Probleme beim zerlegen des Hinterbaus. Wie bekomme ich die Gabel von den Sitzstreben demontiert, läuft da ne lange Achse durch?
Und welche Größe brauchen die oberen Buchsen?


----------



## Sasse82 (5. November 2014)

Jap, da ist eine lange Achse drin. Ich glaube ich habe sie durch vorsichtiges Bearbeiten mit einem "dünneren" Gegenstand und einem Gummihamnmer heraus geschlagen.

Bei den oberen Buchsen kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, die habe ich bisher unverändert von Knolly übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzy123 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub das passt hier auch rein:


----------



## lolmann83 (6. April 2015)

Guten Abend,
ich wünsche frohe Ostern gehabt zu haben.

Ich habe spontan nicht viel zum Fox Float CTD Dämpfer für das Chilcotin gefunden.
Die Hauptkammer des Dämpfer kann man ja mit einerm "Token" bestücken, so das die Federkennlinie zum Ende hin progressiver wird.
Weiß jemand ob bei beim Dämpfertune von Haus aus schon einer verbaut ist?

Gegen die Federung kann man echt nichts sagen. Bei einer zügigen agressiven Gangart mit mittelgroßen Sprüngen ist alles top.
Nur bei größeren Drops und evtl. Landungen im Flat, wünschte ich mir etwas mehr Endprogession.

Hat sich jemand den Fox Float CTB am Chili schon mal näher angeguckt?

Grüße


----------



## Griggs (7. April 2015)

lolmann83 schrieb:


> Gegen die Federung kann man echt nichts sagen. Bei einer zügigen agressiven Gangart mit mittelgroßen Sprüngen ist alles top.
> Nur bei größeren Drops und evtl. Landungen im Flat, wünschte ich mir etwas mehr Endprogession.



Ja, seh ich genau so. Hab leider keinen Plan, würde aber mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Griggs (7. April 2015)

Easy: http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-fox-float-ctd-daempfer-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## SlayMe (15. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal die Lager an meinem Chilcotin checken, also alle Lager rausnehmen, reinigen und eventuell tauschen.
Kann mir dafür jemand sagen, ob die trocken oder mit Fett eingebaut werden sollen? Und gibt es da irgendwas spezielles zu beachten?
Danke.


----------



## biketraveller (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, 
zwar bisschen spät, aber besser als nie..
Also ich habe alle Lagersitze dünn mit Fett eingestrichen damit die eventuell nicht festgammeln. 
Auf keinen Fall Edelstahl Lager verwenden! Das Material ist zu weich und hält den Belastungen nicht stand. Hab mir damit die Rocker links vom Endorphin geschrottet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

